# برنامج Flowcode for PIC



## kahtan82 (22 يونيو 2008)

Flowcode 3 is one of the world's most advanced graphical programming languages for microcontrollers. The great advantage of Flowcode is that it allows those with little experience to create complex electronic and robotic systems.

Flowcode is now available for either PICmicro microcontrollers or AVR microcontrollers. Flowcode for ARM microcontrollers will be available in early 2008. 

Flowcode is a powerful language that uses macros to facilitate the control of complex devices like 7-segment displays, motor controllers, LCD displays, Bluetooth, TCP/IP and more. The use of macros allows users to control highly complex electronic devices without getting bogged down the programming involved.

Flowcode is used in education as a means of introducing students to the concepts of programming. Flowcode is used in industry for rapid development and as a means of managing large projects.

*New features in version 3 include:*



16 bit arithmetic
Strings and string manipulation
Improved graphical user interface and printing
Support for more microcontrollers
Pulse Width Modulation
I2C
New ADC component ............. and more
*Installation Notes:*



Download Flowcode demo from : http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/software/FlowcodeV3%20demo.zip
Download Crack From : http://rapidshare.com/files/83462366/Flowcode_PIC_crack.rar
Install the demo version and then replace Flowcode.exe with cracked one.
After replacing start flowcode and compile a simple program. At this point flowcode still a DEMO because it is the first using time. Restart it and it will become PRO version forever
*Important Note:*

I ask moderators to support this crack, some user will insert the crack link in code section for inactive user to view it.


----------



## محمد هانىء شلبى (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى


----------



## محمد جزائر (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى و نفعك بعلمك


----------



## خالد هشام ياسين (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك يا قحطان على البرنامج بس بدي منك خدمة اذا بتقدر تلاقيلي افلام فيديو تشرح عن هذا البرنامج انا لقييت كم واحد بس حاب اشوف كمان


----------



## خالد هشام ياسين (16 أغسطس 2008)

هناك مشكلة اخرى الكراك فيه فايروس الرجاء التحقق من البرامج قبل انزالها على الموقع وشكرا


----------



## ادور (16 أغسطس 2008)

يا الله ما هذا 
مشكوررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

لك الثواب من الله ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## maMar (18 أغسطس 2008)

الكراك لم يعمل


----------



## kahtan82 (21 أغسطس 2008)

ماستر الفيزياء قال:


> ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


 
بارك الله فيك أخي 

قحطان


----------



## خالد هشام ياسين (26 أغسطس 2008)

please i need another crack with no virus ...
i am waiting my friend.......


----------



## kahtan82 (27 أغسطس 2008)

خالد هشام ياسين قال:


> please I Need Another Crack With No Virus ...
> I Am Waiting My Friend.......


 
لا يوجد فيروسات مع الكراك :18:
حاول مرة أخرى:85:


----------



## ادور (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير 
لكم


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kahtan82 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ادور قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررر كتير
> لكم


 بارك الله فيك أخي 

قحطان


----------



## محمد يحيى السويسي (29 مايو 2009)

أشكرك على البرنامج و لكن الكراك غير موجود بموقع الرابد شير... أو ممكن تم إزالتة ... برجاء تحميل الكراك مرة أخرى...ولك 1000 شكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرنامج .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العبيد (3 يونيو 2009)

Download Crack From : http://rapidshare.com/files/83462366/Flowcode_PIC_crack.rar 

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.


----------



## بلال رباع (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على اجتهادك


----------



## احمدابوالمعاطى (7 يونيو 2009)

*رد برنامج Flowcode for PIC*

*شكرا اخى على البرنامج ومرفق شرح بسيط لاستعمالة*​


----------



## benchhida (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في برمجة 16f84a استعملت في البداية (fonction : log( x 
ولكن حين انشاء ملف
hexadicimal  جائتني سلسلة من الاخطاء
لم اعرف السبب ارجوا المساعدة هل flowcod لا يمكن استعمال fonction بواسطته
مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## kahtan82 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه الروابط لمن طلب فيديو تعليمي
Hi all Friends


officially complete vedio training course now release on web here is link

http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/lc_videos.php

Direct Link for All videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVAPuAol1w Programing Using Flowcode Part1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mq_-rDxZqE Programing Using Flowcode Part2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YDudlvUSxs Programing Using Flowcode part3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWKAZ-XQhUQ Feature Demo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFivYILWjLc USB Demo


----------



## kahtan82 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*فيديو تعليمي*

السلام عليكم 
هذه الروابط لمن طلب فيديو تعليمي:56:
Hi all Friends


officially complete vedio training course now release on web here is link

http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/lc_videos.php
:56:
Direct Link for All videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVAPuAol1w Programing Using Flowcode Part1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mq_-rDxZqE Programing Using Flowcode Part2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YDudlvUSxs Programing Using Flowcode part3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWKAZ-XQhUQ Feature Demo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFivYILWjLc USB Demo


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (23 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف اللينك غير موجود علي موقع الرابيد شير
هل يوجد رابط أخر يعمل
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kahtan82 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:
آسف للتأخير
هذه هي الروابط الجديدة للنسخة الجديدة: Flowcode V4 

البرنامج:
http://www.matrixmultimedia.com/software/Flowcode/Downloads/v4.2/RC1/FlowcodeV4.exe


الكراك:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/107359/1258996732.zip

لكن ..... :70:
لا تنسوا الدعاء لي بظهر الغيب:34:


قحطان


----------



## Taipan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي


----------



## allol (8 فبراير 2010)

shkrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ammi (8 فبراير 2010)

shokran


----------



## hassanaki (1 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mo_hagag (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى والله علىمجهودك الرائع...


----------



## م.حرجان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى و نفعك بعلمك*​


----------



## محمودا ع غ (2 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لايعمل ممكن رفع البرنامج مرة اخري


----------



## hkmatnet (14 فبراير 2012)

مع الشكر


----------

